# when food stamps run out



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyrDlObFYoY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyrDlObFYoY[/ame]


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Amazing how many people live hand-to-mouth these days. If we have a major financial crisis and cannot supply food stamps, we have a big problem. The attitudes are very telling about these people, indicating to me an attitude of "this is OWED to me" in some (not all) cases. That could get ugly real fast.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Lets see, they are one day late in getting their food stamps and they are already starving? It was repulsive to see and hear the comments..."when are you going to come through for us"...."my six kids dont deserve this and we need our food stamps now".

I dont mind helping folks out but the funds should be restricted to food staples and you shouldnt get more for having more kids. This is just the start folks; wait for the super congress to get done with their cuts....lots of leaches are going to be left high and dry.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

if this happened after one day, what happens after a week or a month?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL
My neighbors grand-daughter in law had her 5th child with FELON DH and she was on disability from her RN job for gestational diabetes....she got 2/3 pay for disability, WIC for the 2 young ones and $900 a month Foodstamps--family of 7

*$900* 
that's 4.5 months of grub for my family of 5!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

When food stamps run out... it's going to get ugly. 

Honestly, I don't see that happening until everything else has collapsed. The powers that be know what lack of food stamps will do to the streets and they don't want it on their hands.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok, thats just crazy!!! ONE day late.. and they cant eat!? thats cuz they are buying all the JUNK FOOD and SODA and not buying meals with them... If they shop and actually cook they could stretch "THIER" (as they think they are entitled) money all month.. but they are too lazy.. just make it to the next load day! That just bugs me... BOY OH BOY the book "One Second after" that Im reading has been an eye opener and this was really an eye opener ( gonna start HIDING MY FOOD stocks!!)


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

well- just tells me I am safe with all my cook from scratch stuff- sugar, flour, dry beans,rice..... all nice and safe!

I love the first few comments!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I didn't watch the video, but if I'm reading the comments right, folks complained about a 1 day delay in receiving food stamps, and said they couldn't feed their children? I've said for years that the food stamp program needs to be more like the WIC program where only certain foods can be purchased. When they issued paper stamps, that would have been almost impossible, but with computers, it would be very easy. If I were running the program, I'd allot a certain percentage to staples/ basics (beans, rice, meat, dairy), a certain percentage to vegetables and fruit, and a small percentage (maybe 10%) to prepared convenience/ processed foods. No sodas, no candy, no chips. 

Case in point: I was behind someone checking out of Dollar General a few weeks ago and she had a full cart of those microwavable pasta meals -- the kind that come in individual serving "cups". $1.00 each. I think she got 50. For that amount of $$ she could have purchased enough real food to feed 4X that amount and with better nutrients to boot. Or even bought the cans which were $1.29 for double the amount that comes in those little cups.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> I didn't watch the video, but if I'm reading the comments right, folks complained about a 1 day delay in receiving food stamps, and said they couldn't feed their children? I've said for years that the food stamp program needs to be more like the WIC program where only certain foods can be purchased. When they issued paper stamps, that would have been almost impossible, but with computers, it would be very easy. If I were running the program, I'd allot a certain percentage to staples/ basics (beans, rice, meat, dairy), a certain percentage to vegetables and fruit, and a small percentage (maybe 10%) to prepared convenience/ processed foods. No sodas, no candy, no chips.
> 
> Case in point: I was behind someone checking out of Dollar General a few weeks ago and she had a full cart of those microwavable pasta meals -- the kind that come in individual serving "cups". $1.00 each. I think she got 50. For that amount of $$ she could have purchased enough real food to feed 4X that amount and with better nutrients to boot. Or even bought the cans which were $1.29 for double the amount that comes in those little cups.


Yeah but they would have to actually cook the food and then need to clean up afterward, they obviously are too busy to mess around in the kitchen.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I spent some time reading the comments after the video.....

If the welfare system ever does collapse, the streets will run with blood. there was so much HATE in those comments!!!

NO!! I don't want my tax dollars spent to support people of ANY race that won't work..period. Those "people" on the video were for the most part overweight and dressed/jeweled/coffed well for unemployed food stamp dependants. It bred the massive amount of comments that were racial and UGLY. Resentment from those who worked,cooked from scratch and scrimped for what they had in the face of the obvious "I am owed, where is it,how dare you make me wait for it!!!" of the foodstamp folks.
The "entitaled" will pour forth in search of "their" justly deserved food etcetera and run smack into the working class poor(the upper classes will have made sure to have gotten clear until the dust settles) who will defend their hard earned supplies with whatever they have until the tide stops or they are overrun.

Time grows short; distance from Metro areas increases survival chances.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I watched an extremely liberal 'protest' many years ago in Chicago. They'd set up a stage, had random 'folks' come up and give prepared statements... it was pretty disgusting really.

The one that stood out to me was a woman that demanded more foodstamps and welfare money. It killed me to see a 300 lb woman complain that her and her 4 kids weren't getting enough to eat (oddly, her kids were truly stick thin) and couldn't make ends meet. She complained that it wasn't fair that she had to go to all these different places to get different assistance, why are we making her waste 2 entire days per week shuffling around on the city bus?
My favorite part, she was so upset she was considering getting a part time job, because she'd get more cash that way.... I was nearly arrested that day, but my aim was off and my cheese-steak sub missed by about a foot.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> I've said for years that the food stamp program needs to be more like the WIC program where only certain foods can be purchased. .................I'd allot a certain percentage to staples/ basics (beans, rice, meat, dairy), a certain percentage to vegetables and fruit, and a small percentage (maybe 10%) to prepared convenience/ processed foods. No sodas, no candy, no chips.


I think that is a very wise idea, and I would completely agree. But it won't happen because Big Ag and the food producers would have fits. They make more money on processed junk than they do on whole foods like rice, wheat, oats, beans, etc. Food stamps actually profit and help big business more than they help the people who use them to buy food.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I am SOOOO glad that I am from one of the generations that was still being taught to make do with what you have and if you don't have something - get out and work ANY job till you have some money to get it! Can you imagine the rioting going on if food stamps suddenly stopped? Theft? Crime of all sorts? It would be BAD.  I think the smaller communities would be better off because people would rally around to help each other but in the bigger towns and cities? It's pretty much each man for themselves.


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

42 million Americans currently recieve food stamps. Obamas redistribution of wealth must be working, now everyone is broke!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

It was a redistribution up and down. I guess we were fat in the middle?


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

No food stamps for a week would mean more healthier and trimmer americans. Most could stand to lose a few pounds anyway.

By the way, theoretically the average person can survive 30-40 days without food.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Like many people at HT, I'd love to see the foodstamp program overhauled so that it more closely resembled the WIC program. However, there are some changes that need to be made to the WIC program, too. 

WIC allows the recipient to purchase XX ounces of cheese, but doesn't specify anything beyond that. Last week, I watched as a couple of women loudly discussed their need to buy cheese to complete their WIC allotment. They each put the Kraft Select cheese in their carts. It was the most expensive American cheese in the store! My own cart had no American cheese because the store brand wasn't on sale that week. There is no mechanism to force the recipients to spend their resources wisely.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

TheMartianChick said:


> Like many people at HT, I'd love to see the foodstamp program overhauled so that it more closely resembled the WIC program. However, there are some changes that need to be made to the WIC program, too.
> 
> WIC allows the recipient to purchase XX ounces of cheese, but doesn't specify anything beyond that. Last week, I watched as a couple of women loudly discussed their need to buy cheese to complete their WIC allotment. They each put the Kraft Select cheese in their carts. It was the most expensive American cheese in the store! My own cart had no American cheese because the store brand wasn't on sale that week. There is no mechanism to force the recipients to spend their resources wisely.


 That's why I say we go back to the commodities system. We'll give you x amount of food per week/month. You don't get a choice in which foods/brands you eat. You just get what you get.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

InvalidID said:


> That's why I say we go back to the commodities system. We'll give you x amount of food per week/month. You don't get a choice in which foods/brands you eat. You just get what you get.


That would work! Everyone comes to their local pick-up location on Friday and gets their box of food for the week. If they want to trade brown rice for white rice with another recipient in the parking lot, that's on them.

It would create jobs - someone would have to assemble the boxes of food and distribute them, after all.

I like it :goodjob:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Heck with food stamps, I'm waiting til they come out with beer stamps.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

bluemoonluck said:


> That would work! Everyone comes to their local pick-up location on Friday and gets their box of food for the week. If they want to trade brown rice for white rice with another recipient in the parking lot, that's on them.
> 
> It would create jobs - someone would have to assemble the boxes of food and distribute them, after all.
> 
> I like it :goodjob:


 IF you want to be really efficient you could have TANF recipients work around town for the cash assistance they get. One of the jobs could be making food boxes. You would need someone on the payroll to make sure things aren't stolen/lost and all. But most of the workforce packing those boxes could be welfare people doing their 20 hours a week *mandatory *work.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

zong said:


> Heck with food stamps, I'm waiting til they come out with beer stamps.


 Hey, if you know how to make beer yourself you can use foodstamps to buy the supplies right? Beer stamps!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> Like many people at HT, I'd love to see the foodstamp program overhauled so that it more closely resembled the WIC program. However, there are some changes that need to be made to the WIC program, too.
> 
> WIC allows the recipient to purchase XX ounces of cheese, but doesn't specify anything beyond that. Last week, I watched as a couple of women loudly discussed their need to buy cheese to complete their WIC allotment. They each put the Kraft Select cheese in their carts. It was the most expensive American cheese in the store! My own cart had no American cheese because the store brand wasn't on sale that week. There is no mechanism to force the recipients to spend their resources wisely.



Is any American cheese real cheese? or processed cheese product??
blech


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

There are many many folks that need them, and dont abuse the system. Plainly, the folks interviewed here were NOT those folks.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I can remember many years ago when my uncle got commodity food for his family. He had been in a logging accident and broke his back and pelvis etc. all up.  They had plenty of GOOD food from commodities! They got sacks of flour, sugar, beans, rice, cans of powdered eggs and milk etc. Everything that you needed to make things from SCRATCH...I wonder how many Americans KNOW how to make scratch food???? Sad!!!! I started teaching my kids and grandkids at a young age. It's amazing what you can make with flour, sugar, salt, milk and eggs!!!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I think it is a GREAT idea to require ABLE recipients of food stamps to provide SOME KIND community service!!!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

COSunflower said:


> I can remember many years ago when my uncle got commodity food for his family. He had been in a logging accident and broke his back and pelvis etc. all up.  They had plenty of GOOD food from commodities! They got sacks of flour, sugar, beans, rice, cans of powdered eggs and milk etc. Everything that you needed to make things from SCRATCH..*.I wonder how many Americans KNOW how to make scratch food???? *Sad!!!! I started teaching my kids and grandkids at a young age. It's amazing what you can make with flour, sugar, salt, milk and eggs!!!


 If we went back to commodities a lot more American's would learn in a hurry...lool


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

COSunflower said:


> I can remember many years ago when my uncle got commodity food for his family. He had been in a logging accident and broke his back and pelvis etc. all up.  They had plenty of GOOD food from commodities! They got sacks of flour, sugar, beans, rice, cans of powdered eggs and milk etc. Everything that you needed to make things from SCRATCH...I wonder how many Americans KNOW how to make scratch food???? Sad!!!! I started teaching my kids and grandkids at a young age. It's amazing what you can make with flour, sugar, salt, milk and eggs!!!


I do remember in the 70's (I was a child) getting cheese, cornmeal, and treat of treats....BUTTER!! We never had butter. just margarine (referred to as Oleo) Said on the package "donated by the people of the United States" or some thing like that


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

What is sadly missing in today's diet is a healthy dose of work ethic and integrity....and want for self-reliance.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Our WIC here will only allow store brand cheese/milk. I think it varies by state though? Now soy milk is different, they alow only 8th continent for that, not sure why? we actually prefer the generic one but can't use WIC for the generic. Makes no sense!

ETA: Oh and commodities program is still available. We tried it when my ds was little and almost all the food was past dates by quite some time and the oil in the peanut butter was very rancid. It was bad enough to cause illness  They give cheese stuff , cereal, canned fruits and veggies ect. We live in a very rural area though and the others who got it were mostly all elderly so maybe thats why it was bad? Here's the link in case anyone would need it/want to read it
http://www.fns.usda.gov/fdd/programs/csfp/

I can't watch the video due to my internet but it doesn't sound too good


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

mpillow said:


> what is sadly missing in today's diet is a healthy dose of work ethic and integrity....and want for self-reliance.


amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

What bothers me more is that too often people that really need it "aren't eligible". Case in point. My sister is divorced with 3 young boys. She works around 20-30hrs a week, goes to college to try to better herself and gets about $350/month in child support (No more than $1000/month net income). She gets by, but barely. She finally broke down and applied for assistance only to be told she makes too much. It blows my mind. 
Here is a girl that is really trying and there are ppl out there just laying around and getting a check monthly. rrrrrr!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

beaglebiz said:


> Is any American cheese real cheese? or processed cheese product??
> blech


Good point! In our house it is used by the kids to make grilled cheese. They won't use any other type of cheese. I like the Land O' Lakes Sharp American for grilled cheese, but it is so expensive that I only buy it once or twice per year and it has to be on sale! I haven't bought any in a while...everything is so darn expensive at the grocery store!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

More'n likely, they couldn't get their food stamps 'converted' into liquor, smokes, and tokes... and they're very peevelated about that.

My recommendation to all the "waddling" entitlementistas..... stop buying lobsters and start buying flour, salt, and beans...

The clock is ticking... sooner or later, these benefits will evaporate, through inflation, to nothing...


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

TheMartianChick said:


> Good point! In our house it is used by the kids to make grilled cheese. They won't use any other type of cheese. I like the Land O' Lakes Sharp American for grilled cheese, but it is so expensive that I only buy it once or twice per year and it has to be on sale! I haven't bought any in a while...everything is so darn expensive at the grocery store!


Last week's coupons had $1 a pound for LO'L and Alpine Lace


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

What really gets my goat is I am a business owner, and lucky if I can eat by five pm. And she is complainingt


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Well that was eyeopening.
Maybe the place should teach them how to cook from scratch or give them some real good advice about stocking up, while they were standing in line.
I say that but the folks that go to the food bank here in our town want prepacked food, and don't want the beans, fresh veggies or things like that... ... pure lazy!!


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

mpillow said:


> LOL
> My neighbors grand-daughter in law had her 5th child with FELON DH and she was on disability from her RN job for gestational diabetes....she got 2/3 pay for disability, WIC for the 2 young ones and $900 a month Foodstamps--family of 7
> 
> *$900*
> that's 4.5 months of grub for my family of 5!


I do not know how some people are able to recieve so much help. My gf was in a vehicle accident when she was 9 which resulted in have a steel plate in skull,two pieces of chain to hold the skull together and missing a small piece of brain. She has very bad memory, seizures daily and no license. She gets 367.00 a month disability and 190.00 a month food stamps. She grows a garden so the food is plenty but I do not know how they would expect her to live on 367.00 a month when her rent alone is 500.00. 

She always hates it when someone new asks where she works and she has to say she doesn't work, they always give her the "lazy leach on society" look. There are a lot of people that are in desperate need of the help but it seems like the people that need the help the least and pop out tons of kids always get the most


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

bassmaster we get fs too, didn't always but we do now. my dh is working 40 hrs a week now but its wally world and he gets min. wage in ks. we do have alot of dc but we sure did not have them to get fs. it can be really hard to have to accept help hen you have a large family because of the stereotypes. i know there ARE some peole out there that do that but remember, its not all of us and we weren't all in this situation to start out with. sometimes the unforseen happens to big families too.
I'm sorry for the hardship your gf has to endure  

sorry for the poor typing feeding a baby here


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

No real comment on the video as I am on dial up and not able to watch it, but it sounds like the same old laments...

My comment... about 10 years ago, I was helping my MIL clean up and do some light repairs on a little house she owns that she had let her sister live in. Her sister just up and moved out, left about half her possessions in the house--clothing, toiletries, and even food in the refrigerator and cabinets. After a few months it was clear she wasn't coming back so I offered to help clean/fix so my MIL could rent the house out for a little income. In the cabinets I found what appeared to be commodities--white labels, black print, something about the USDA, but I don't recall exactly what the labels said. MIL said it was 'county food' her sister had gotten, and I was surprised by the variety and sizes. It was the usual flour, corn meal, sugar, butter and cheese (still in the refrigerator, ick) powdered milk, but it was also big containers of peanut butter, raisins (like a coffee can sized container of raisins--I imagine one of that size would cost 10$ at the store) all sorts of canned vegetables and fruit, powdered orange drink like Tang, I guess, corn flakes, oats, a few kinds of beans, rice, spaghetti, ... all sorts of stuff. I remember actually being impressed at the variety and size of the containers. Someone could eat REALLY well off of what I saw. 

Now if commodities such as this were given out instead of food stamps/debit cards, people would be forced to learn to cook, which would probably (maybe?) make the food last longer. 

No easy access to instant foods via food stamps/debit cards, maybe they could budget their food allotments a little better.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

WIC requires store brand(in MO at least) unless there is no store brand available. Milk you can buy a "name brand". 

As someone who in the past was on WIC, FS and also got the commodities it's not a fun place to be-if you seriously need them and are constantly being judged by people. Yes, I know that y'all know it's not all that way.

The commodities now are pretty much a food bank. No "government cheese". Dried beans, yes. Peanut Butter, yes. The big meat item is usually a 10 lb bag of chicken leg quarters and some ground venison if they will take it. My county(pop 3000) has around 400 families that receive the commodities a month. I know of several people who complained their food stamps weren't enough but refused to get food at commodities because "no one will eat it". 

The food bank gives out food every couple of months(they come up from Springfield) and the last time I was there it was a lot of expired food(no biggie-still good...except that muscle milk with chunks in it), mostly processed food and such. They also gave out toothbrushes, shampoo etc which I almost cried when we got. The volunteers handing out the food got tired of me thanking them. At the time, it was such a blessing and I was so thankful to the people and companies who donated the food.

I would be completely for a WIC style program. You have to buy X amount of protein, X amount of carbs and so on and a small amount for "treats" say if your kid has a birthday coming up and you want a cake for them.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Sorry Julia Ann,
Basic comodities will not make them cook..it will make them find a market for the foods to sell them and get what they want. About 25 years ago(when some folks still cooked) comodities were routinely given and that evening you could go to any "project"(subsidized housing development) and buy all the butter and cheese you wanted. And if they did not want it and it could not be sold it went in the trash. They still took it because if it wasn't distributed then it was assumed there was less need and less "help" would be sent.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

My mother got commidities when we were kids and she gave them to my uncle to feed the hogs. What us kids didn't know how to cook for ourselves any way. Lots of corn meal, flour and dry milk.
We figured out the dry eggs, but they were gross. But when your hungry you'll eat any thing I guess.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I really hate to sound harsh, but if people have the mindset that commodities are not good enough for them to eat.... then they deserve to go hungry. Sorry, I'm unrepenant. Maybe those folks need to experience some *real*, *genuine* hunger....


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

I watched last night and had to walk away...needed time to cool off. Sleep was no help as my dreams were full of concentration camps and people refusing to help themselves. It all felt a little too real at times.

Bleh.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Prairiemama I am sorry I did not mean to sterotype, I live about 50 miles from Baltimore and work in baltimore city so it is pretty common to see families where nobody works and have tons of kids. I can understand not being able to get a job now but that was even happening when there where plennty of jobs

I wonder why the government does not buy food and give out instead of having people go to the grocery store. I am sure that if the government would go to a local butcher and buy whole butchered cows or other food in bulk and then distribute in some way that people could get the same amount of food and cost the government less if they could get bulk discounts. 

I agree with the otheres that people getting food help should have to cook food on their own. If the government would somehow make them buy local food it would atleast help local farmers to


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

I recently did a remodel of a chain 'dollar type' store in El Paso, TX. Somehow their corporate offices messed up their certification to handle SNAP payments.
During the remodel we expanded the freezer and grocery area, at least doubling it. But the mgr told me that overall sales were down 60% for the month, but that they would bounce back when they could take the welfare cards again. Folks were checking daily.

Most folks have no idea of the huge nomber of folks on gov assistance.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

mpillow said:


> Last week's coupons had $1 a pound for LO'L and Alpine Lace


Thanks, I hadn't gone through them yet! Now to call my mom and make sure that I get hers, too!


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok. Im gonna say this even though it might get me in trouble. When I was about 5 months pregnant with our twins, my husband changed jobs. We lost the very nice insurance we had and couldn't afford cobra. I had to go on state insurance to be able to go to my appointments. Anyway they put me on WIC at the same time. Because I've been on un-paid leave from work at 5 months, I was very greatful. But I have to say, its some of the hardest shopping I've ever done. I've been using it for 3 months and I still cant get it right. When I was working, my family never ate kraft anything, and even though I could get the store brand cheese cheaper and its what we are used to getting, the computer wont let you buy it, I had to buy the kraft. Sometimes the store brands don't fit the requirements of the WIC program. I read and re-read the requirements for what i can get and make my choice, get up to the cashier only to find that most of the items are not covered and I have to start again. That part always makes me feel like a failure, cause there is always a line of people behind me looking at me that I'm sure are thinking, 'so you cant get your bread for free, just pay for it and move on." But like so many others today, money has changed for us and sometime we really can't "afford" to buy the types of food we were used to so for now, we have changed our eating habits. I can understand not being able to get everything "natural" and "organic", there are people who can pay for their food who can't afford to buy those products. But when the store brand bread is $.99 a loaf and buy on get one free or the peanut butter with less sugar, in the same size jar for the same price as Jiff is available, why cant the program let you get those items? Sometimes it just seems that some of the products I am buying now with WIC, are way more money and have way more sugar in them, then what I used to buy.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

My daughter and son are roomates, both going to college, both working part time, and my daughter has a 3 month old little girl. They applied for food stamps and receive 375.00 a month. I am not happy about it, but I give the girl credit, she stocks up and cooks very frugally. They eat well. She refuses to hand the card over to my son, because he is a junk food junkie. I tell her to to plan a garden for next year, because she can buy seeds with her card. Too bad, she can't buy laying hens!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

megafatcat said:


> Most folks have no idea of the huge number of folks on gov assistance.


Yup,and surprisingly many arent bums but have paid into the system and now have a dire need.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

She could probably trade sugar, flour, cornmeal or potatoes with the right person for some chickens....


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Maverick..that WIC is a federal program and set up so the guidlines are national. Thus nationally available brands...not regional unless it is milk like previously noted.

I have had nieces on the program...some things the program gives way too much and other things more would be useful.

Since you NEED it and your family is working I am happy you can get it. Don't take this next personally...but I always think of the night I was in the market and WIC vouchers had come out that day. Droves of "baby daddys" with buggies of gallons of milk. Way too much to actually be consumed before it spoiled...going to be sold so they could have their cigs and beer..or worse.

There is NO program that can not or will not be abused.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

My daughter also gets WIC. I was really surprised to see what's available. Aside from milk, formula, juice, and cereal she can get peanut butter, eggs, beans, cheese, and bread. 

Used to be you got those items through the commodity program.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow! WLW! I would have loved venison and chicken leg quarters! That'd be nice! Here there was tuna and beef stew those were usually not rotten , past the date but not sickening. I wanted to say too JulieAnn we would havve ate ours had it not been for getting sick off them. I agree if the food is good food (as in edible not rotted) I just can't see turning your nose up to it. food is food and when you can't afford to choose you learnto be grateful for whatever is available.

booboo I agree alot of people are just having hard times.

Thanks bass I just wanted you to know we aren't all like that  

bee our soy milk probably would look like alot in the grocery line but the kids really go through it very quickly when it comes to cereal, oatmeal and baking and such  

It IS embarrassing maverick, to be in line to get WIC and have everyone stare and judge and it takes longer so they have more time to do it. I can't wait to be more independent!  We'll get there!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

mpillow said:


> What is sadly missing in today's diet is a healthy dose of work ethic and integrity....and want for self-reliance.





COSunflower said:


> amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i am with yall.....:goodjob:

if i was emporer...lol...foodstamp would come with seeds and a hoe.those overgrown city lots would be put to use or country bramble lots would be cleared.heres one person that gets it and is doing something about it.

[youtube]8yYO4L2vegE[/youtube]


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Maverick_mg said:


> and even though I could get the store brand cheese cheaper and its what we are used to getting, the computer wont let you buy it, I had to buy the kraft. Sometimes the store brands don't fit the requirements of the WIC program.


I'm glad you mentioned this. I know the WIC program is supposed to buy healthy foods, not processed foods. And that is good. I would rather them spend more for real chesse than junk like processed American cheese food.
The one thing that bothers me so very much about WIC is the formula. We shouldn't buy it, especially not for the poorest infants in the nation. Moms should nurse, especially poor moms, for the immunity and other health issues for the babies who are in poverty. And if we buy formula, then they have an excuse not to nurse. I really wish our government would change the WIC program so that formula was only given with a doctors prescription for Moms on some meds or for Moms who didn't produce enough milk or had AIDs or some valid medical reason. We are really doing a dis-service to our infants by buying formula at will rather than only for a very few valid medical reasons.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

mekasmom said:


> The one thing that bothers me so very much about WIC is the formula. We shouldn't buy it, especially not for the poorest infants in the nation. Moms should nurse, especially poor moms, for the immunity and other health issues for the babies who are in poverty. And if we buy formula, then they have an excuse not to nurse. I really wish our government would change the WIC program so that formula was only given with a doctors prescription for Moms on some meds or for Moms who didn't produce enough milk or had AIDs or some valid medical reason. We are really doing a dis-service to our infants by buying formula at will rather than only for a very few valid medical reasons.


Of course mandating breastfeeding would have other implications. Many of the women who receive WIC are working moms. The guidelines for WIC are far more generous than for food stamps. It isn't easy to pump enough to store so that the baby doesn't run out. Some jobs are very understanding and will allow the nursing mom to pump on her lunch hour in a private room. Most aren't that accommodating and it sure does hurt when you're overdue to feed the baby. If you're a stay-at-home mom, it would be easier to facilitate regular feedings.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I posted about all the fat women at Walmart on food stamp day not long ago and got jumped on here at this site. Dont talk about them if you are thin skinned.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> The one thing that bothers me so very much about WIC is the formula. We shouldn't buy it, especially not for the poorest infants in the nation. Moms should nurse, especially poor moms, for the immunity and other health issues for the babies who are in poverty. And if we buy formula, then they have an excuse not to nurse.


WIC is very pro breastfeeding. If you are on WIC and decide to use formula for any reason, you don't get as much food for yourself. The pregnant and breastfeeding moms get a few higher protean items for themselves to eat and you loose that if you opt for formula after the baby is born.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

There was a snafu in the food stamp distribution here in Jacksonville yesterday. My sister works at Walmart and she said they nearly had a riot when people's cards were declined. 

Sis also tells me that she was told that the food stamp program is taking away the ability to buy seafood on food stamps and this has many people up in arms. I have no problem with people buying bags of fish or cans of tuna but I see people (and sis says she checks people out all of the time) buying $10 a pound shrimp, lobster tails and $12 crab legs.

I don't understand why in the video people said their kids had not eaten yet and they had no food. When my late DH had his hours cut years ago we lived pay check to paycheck and I bought what I could afford but we always had food from pay day to pay day. We ate lots of oatmeal, peanut butter, rice and beans and home made soups but my kids were never hungry. If these people bought big bags of oatmeal, flour, beans etc. then they could eat past the day they get more food stamps.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> If these people bought big bags of oatmeal, flour, beans etc. then they could eat past the day they get more food stamps.


But then they would actually have to cook!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, I just don't understand running out of food each month. When I was on food stamps while I was going to school (post-divorce), I bought food ahead for the pantry and STILL had food stamps left over each month. When I finished school and got a job that took me off assistance (Hallelujah!), I still had $1000 left to use for food...took me 6 months to spend it all. And that was back when you got paper stamps, not the "credit card" for your food stamps, so you didn't get so many $$ to spend each month.

Now I see my own daughter getting food stamps each month, along with everyone else in the household she lives in (no, I don't approve, as most of them don't work a lick), and they run out every month. She asked me to buy her milk exactly once. I told her that she spent more on food per person per month than I did in 3, and needed to put her foot down about others in the house using her card. It's supposed to be for her and the kids, not the 375# lump of lard that sits on the couch all day eating junk food (the kids' uncle, who gets foodstamps for himself). :hair:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

manfred said:


> I posted about all the fat women at Walmart on food stamp day not long ago and got jumped on here at this site. Dont talk about them if you are thin skinned.


Manfred, what is "food stamp day" to you? Don't you know that different people get their food stamps on different days throughout the month?


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Here in Oklahoma everyone gets their food stamps at midnight on the first day of the month. That first day is when you avoid the crowds.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Who do these people think "They" are???? "They" need to get me my food stamps...."They" need to get me my medicine.
Disgusting. 
How can you have NO food in the house?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

manfred said:


> I posted about all the fat women at Walmart on food stamp day not long ago and got jumped on here at this site. Dont talk about them if you are thin skinned.


People on food stamps are "fat" as you call them because they buy the wrong types of foods. Processed foods are cheaper, and higher in calories. Processed carbohydrates put weight on people. They cannot afford fresh fruits, fresh veggies and proteins, so they buy processed carbs. It is an issue of poverty not overeating.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

mekasmom said:


> They cannot afford fresh fruits, fresh veggies and proteins, so they buy processed carbs. It is an issue of poverty not overeating.


That has been proven to be untrue. 
It is a choice to eat unhealthy. 
Many people using food stamps buy expensive, pre-packaged, processed food because it is easier to prepare. 
So do people paying with cash.


----------



## Gena (May 25, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> That has been proven to be untrue.
> It is a choice to eat unhealthy.
> Many people using food stamps buy expensive, pre-packaged, processed food because it is easier to prepare.
> So do people paying with cash.


With the exception of mentally handicapped or physically disabled people, I fully agree with you. I've shared before about a MH customer where I work that would have to be in a group home/assisted living type place if he didn't purchase microwavable meals. It is cheaper on the taxpayers that he live alone and eat as he does. No way could he even manage to fry a burger without being a danger to himself. People like him are very much an exception. 

I wish home ec would be brought back into schools in a big way. Kids aren't learning to cook at home because their parents have no clue. Someone needs to teach them. Scratch cooking, outside of niches like HT, is not valued like it once was. Sure the foodies and their exotic recipes are out there. But day to day good wholesome food? Nope. I made a chicken pot pie the other day when friends were coming over. They asked "Which brand is this?" When I told them I'd made it from scratch they were amazed. Really? Boiling up some chicken and veggies and mixing up some biscuits is amazing?

We've been taught as a society that driving through McD's is faster, cheaper and tastier than frying a burger at home. I don't know about y'all, but I can have burgers and fries on the table in 20 minutes. Same amount of time as it would take to drive to McD's, wait in line and drive home. Costwise, I more than come out ahead. 4 quarter pounder with cheese meals = $20 at least. Any of us could make it at home for less than $10, even buying premade fries and buns.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I guess I think there is a small, true "need" for stamps but what I don't understand is why the allotment is more than most of the working poor have in their budgets and why the healthcare is also "free"....

An example 2 parent home 3 kids dad works full time makes $45k a year pays $13k a year for health ins with a high deductible.....has a home, 2 vehicles, feeds his family and friends well...same family on welfare gets $700 foodstamps, free housing $800 month, free heating in winter $200 a month, and free healthcare w/ no deductible= $15k a year
700 times 12 = 8400 foodstamps
800 times 12 = 9600 housing
200 times 4 = 800 heating asst.
$15000 health ins. 
total = $33,800 one year of welfare for a family of 5 (and there are other benefits like schooling not included)

the working man brings home $32k after ins. pays his own heat, housing, groceries, property taxes, etc...

Where is the motivation?????


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I briefly got food stamps for myself and my son when we were fresh out of a domestic violence shelter. (there was need, I was rebuilding my life from scratch) I had a job within a week or two. Problem was that I stood all day and had really badly worn shoes so I was in constant pain. I asked the food stamp worker if he could please help me get shoes for work. In a very rude tone he told me that sort of help was only for people on welfare. I told him I was working and needed shoes because I didn't want welfare...

The next and last month I used food stamps I had to come in person to get them put on my card (not sure why) they were going to let us go hungry because there was only a two hour time period twice a week (4 hour total) that they would do that sort of thing. Well, I just so happened to be working during those times. I got a serious rear chewing because they had to have a supervisor make an exception. Incidentally, the new apartment I had gotten literally had no food in it, I had just moved from the shelter...

Makes me mad when people abuse it and do things like buy soda and candy at the convenience store. Back in my time I suffered great indignities and wasn't even sure how my boy would have anything for his supper, forget about treats.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

mpillow said:


> I guess I think there is a small, true "need" for stamps but what I don't understand is why the allotment is more than most of the working poor have in their budgets and why the healthcare is also "free"....
> 
> An example 2 parent home 3 kids dad works full time makes $45k a year pays $13k a year for health ins with a high deductible.....has a home, 2 vehicles, feeds his family and friends well...same family on welfare gets $700 foodstamps, free housing $800 month, free heating in winter $200 a month, and free healthcare w/ no deductible= $15k a year
> 700 times 12 = 8400 foodstamps
> ...


It makes absolutely no sense at all, it is a completely upside down system and about as opposite of sustainable as you can get. 

I guess what struck me in the video is that no one had seemed to consider that at some point that money might not be there, gone forever, or that their would be any sort of break in supplies on any levels, the fact that you couldn't feed yourself and children for even one day is truly frightening. Talk about needing to be prepared. I'm thinking that that is not what they took away from their situation.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

They do NOT motivate people to work harder. The more you try the less they help. I think they really want as many people possible depending on them for food ect. because then when they take it away everyone is OL and no one is used to growing a garden or bartering with neighbors. You all know we get the FS right now and are working our way off them but really unless you have a strong motivation in your heart, you won't have the drive to "go it alone". 

We would qualify for just about everything right now including housing ect. but we are working on buying our home instead (We have lost 2 mortgaged homes in the past due to dh losing a job and had housing once when we only had 3 dc but did not want to stay on it so we worked to get our own place, one of the houses we lost)

My point is right now we could live in a facy-ish 5-10 yo house with more bedrooms and more than 1 bathroom, full finished basement for free.

If I wanted to send my kids to the public school we would get the same amount of foodstamps plus they could have free brekky and lunch at school. PLUS we would not have a cost of curriculum. (not complaining just saying  ) 

If I went to work or school instead of staying home to teach the dc and care for them they would pay for the kids' daycare and food there.

There is NO motivation from the .gov to improve ones financial situation or independence.... there just isn't. They want dependant slaves.... people that don't think for themselves...


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

ne prairiemama.....don't take what I say personally please...I applaud your collective efforts.
I never bought curriculum for my kids...I did get lots of used textbooks for $2 a piece and lots of documentaries from Netflix.
I always keep in mind that I can and should ALWAYS strive to do more for me and mine...

It really peeves me that people feel entitled, I'd rather buy my neighbor a pair of decent shoes to work in then give them a reason to be a couch potato...and I think if the gov. would truly listen to the people paying taxes....not the parasites...we could make welfare church/community based and bring some accounting into the system.

Welfare is not helping America or Americans any more than our foreign aid that gets stolen by local thugs in Somalia is helping the hungry....a proper system would include REAL accountability---home visits, cooking classes,limited food purchases (less money and more basic) drug testing, community service _and the truly needy would cooperate_....


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Idaho WIC: you can only buy certain brand name cereals: Kix, MultiGrain Cheerios, Cheerios, Rice Chex, Corn Flakes, Rice Crispies, Life, Quaker Instant Oatmeal, Honey Bunches of Oats, Bran Flakes, Malt-O-Meal, Frosted Mini Spooners, and one or two minute cream of wheat. You know what? All the cold cereals are sugar laden and the hot ones are all instant or close to it. No whole oats, nothing actually good for you.
At least with the bread/tortillas, you can get tortillas. All the breads are full of corn syrup, high fructose corn syrup, etc. All brand names again 'cept for the Fred Mayer's brand (you want 'em, I'll list 'em). Juice again is brand name, except for frozen orange. (Now I don't see what benefit to buying Langer's or Tree Top Apple juice over the store brand, do you? But store brand isn't allowed. Let me know if you want the brand list.)
Far as I'm concerned, the main purpose of WIC isn't to make sure that people get nutrition, it's to subsidize these companies. If it were to get nutrition, why wouldn't they allow store brands of all those products?
If food stamps goes the same way as WIC, specifying which products/brands a person can buy, what do you all think the odds are that it won't be used by the politicians in the exact same way to subsidize companies? Mind, I'm not saying there isn't a problem with them being used poorly--Papa Murphey's pizzas come to mind as particularly silly--but do you really think the fix will be an improvement? Because looking at WIC, I don't.


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

I just read on a Friend's facebook that Florida and Kentucky are going to start Drug testing for Welfare recipients.

I haven't had a chance to verify this for myself but if its true its a nice step in the right direction.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

The gov't could do the angel food ministry pkgs and save a ton of money...and yes they do have microwave meals for those that are limited.

the basic family of 4 pkg at angel food feeds a family of 4 for a week for $35 the fresh fruit and veg is $22 add in the pantry stocker pkg $21 = $78 a week times 4 for a month EQUALS $312 for a family of 4 plus WIC if the kids are little

Right now individuals get $200 a month FS, if Angel food is the standard they would get $78.....a huge savings in tax dollars.


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

$5.7billion a year savings plus providing jobs to the people at Angel Food Ministries.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Amen mpillow and Forlane


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Forlane said:


> $5.7billion a year savings plus providing jobs to the people at Angel Food Ministries.


And other food chains and walmart may be forced to offer similar so that availability is quite local for all recipients.:clap:


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not offended at all!!  We get alot of used things for curriculum too.We have certain things that have to be taught (5 subjects) in our state so if you can't find something used you do have to buy something new to use for it.
Sometimes we have been without internet for long periods and without electricity for a week or better due to where we are located and the storms we get ect. so I can't depend on anything electronic.
At any rate we have even been given some teacher guides and things for math. It does NOT have to be expensive to homeschool. You are right about that. I was just trying to say that if we were to send the kiddos to the gov. school then there are actual $$ benefits as far as food ect. so I don't think it encourages people to be independant. Does that make more sense?  



We don't get even close to $200 per month per person, they base the fs amount on your income and what you pay out for bills like mortgage, 1 phone, electric ect. here. We make little and pay out quite alot for bills compared to what we bring in. maybe it differs by state how they figure? 

Our nearest AF miniistries is over 70 miles from home or else we might try that. They do allow fs. It did have more processed items than we would normally buy though when I checked their menu. I'm NOT trying to put it down or argue but wanted to throw all that out there.


I had less than 4 hours sleep last night so I may be making any sense lol. If I'm not everyone please excuse me for it LOL!


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Fat people are fat because they eat too much. Processed or not, eat less. I don't see it as a poverty thing at all.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

mpillow said:


> And other food chains and walmart may be forced to offer similar so that availability is quite local for all recipients.:clap:




Local would be wonderful!! It would be easy to do it too if you could just go buy the packages knowing what you'd get. It could be fun to try  I would miss things like my wheat berries and things that we get from the grocery though... I do like supporting our local mom and pop general store too even if its with fs... I dunno. I wish I was allowed to sell raw goats milk ect. and go after our own $$ making ventures but the gub. doesn't like that either. :smack


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

manfred it's partially how much you eat BUT it IS also what you eat. If someone eats 70/30 beef and some bagged fries it's going to stick to their bum more than if they ate green salad and cubed chicken breast with a tad of olive oil and herbs kwim?

One could eat celery all day long and 10 tater chips would be more fattening.

Oh and exercise matters too of course!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

The base is an individual $200fs then it slides...the family of 7 I know was getting $900. My neighbor is disabled and gets $700 SSi and $200 fs and fuel assistance...his mom lives with him otherwise he'd be in a nursing home. I don't think they'd qualify if her RR pension was counted....but I suppose its cheaper for him to be at home than at a nursing facility...he'd be very unhappy in one.

Maine is very loose about Home schooling...otherwise I'd be a criminal. LOL and loose about FS qualifications...the guy that did the pimp/hooker sting at ACORN came to Maine recently and made a video about his certification interview....admitted he drove a Corvette and his business was in int'l waters of the pharmaceuticals type and strictly cash...the state agent said "if you don't file taxes then you have no income, sir"

REALLY!?!


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

If it wasn't for picky eaters we would feed a family of 4 for $200 a month and we don't make as much from scratch as some of the people here. SIL gets $200 a month for herself but uses it on energy drinks and pork rinds. So MIL and me and Wife have to support her food costs sadly, she only eats processed frozen food due to laziness and pickiness.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Gack! energy drinks and pork rinds are going to be hard on her bod  

We don't have picky eaters here and can make a whole lotta food fairly cheap we have a rice cooker and those things are so handy!! Makes the rice way easy to cook even if we're busy. We've had it for years and it's still going  You can make oatmeal in there too. I'm off topic lol sorry guys!

mpillow my sister is disabled and gets SS of 600 and something and her fs are $118. No one else lives with her though...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I really enjoyed this video elkhound thanks.


[youtube]8yYO4L2vegE[/youtube]


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Forlane, do you mean that she spends her fs money and then you and the rest of the family buy the rest of her groceries for the month? Does she live with you? Whoa, Nellie! I think I'd be nipping that in the bud, if this is the case. Just sayin'....:shrug:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

The thing is lots of folks are gonna whine and complain about being restricted to the Angel Food menu but....

1) beggars shouldn't get to be choosers (the here it is take it or leave it speech and don't cry religious/vegan...true hunger will bring on cannibalism)
2) the program is too fat and killing the working class it must be trimmed

ne prairiemama I understand your point about the wheat berries but for the masses of FS users its a non-issue....maybe the gov't could supply the food pantries with the USDA stuff and along with the FS card...one would get a USDA voucher...if there is surplus it can be then doled out to non- welfare people in need or soup kitchens.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

NePrairiemom, our library carries all sorts of homeschool stuff, free for the borrowing. I often see homeschooling families in there.
(I give you homeschoolers a pat on the back, I am darned lucky with our school. I dont know Id be a very good teacher)


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Beaglebiz, one problem with using libraries for materials is how fast you have to return things. Sure, my library can get Saxon 5/4, but I can only have it for 6 weeks total (3 week checkout, 3 week renewal). I need it for the year. Libraries are great for checking out if a curriculum will be a good fit, for supplemental materials that you only need for a few weeks (say you're studying the American revolution this month, you can pick up an extra book on Paul Revere), but not for reference material that you'll use hundreds of times (The Well Trained Mind, for me) or for your core curriculum that you need for the entire year. Some of them subscribe to Rosetta Stone, which is very nice for those who want to do foreign languages with that, as well.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Bbiz, I'm not sure if ours is big enough that it could maybe get some things through interlibrary loan? It's in a town of 3,000 and thats 30 min. away. I just went through a couple months of not having a license because I couldn't renew and no van tags. (Got them now though! yay!) So I have to take all those things into account too...

I do like to try to have the things we need here in case we can't go anywhere or someone is sick ect. We are using our books over for each child with the exception of math and handwriting. I'm going to look into what they might be able to get though because there might be something we could use!! I'm just afraid of depending on it kwim? Thanks for the info  

Oh and I think you'd do just perfect as a teacher for your dc


----------



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

We had to get food stamps for about a year when DH was laid off and the job he got to pay the bills ONLY paid the bills... nothing for food. Took me forever to swallow my pride and go down to sign up for them. 

Family of 7, and yeah, we got $800 a month. I was stunned. I'd been feeding us VERY well for about $300 a month. I actually tried to get them to lower the amount, since we REALLY didn't need that much, but the gal refused and told me to stock our pantry deep. So I did.

Hubby got a better job and we dropped ourselves off the food stamps over four years ago... and we're STILL eating flour and beans and rice and other long-shelf-life staples that I bought then. 

I have NO idea how anyone could be out of food if the stamps are a day late.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

ne prairiemama said:


> Bbiz, I'm not sure if ours is big enough that it could maybe get some things through interlibrary loan? It's in a town of 3,000 and thats 30 min. away. I just went through a couple months of not having a license because I couldn't renew and no van tags. (Got them now though! yay!) So I have to take all those things into account too...
> 
> I do like to try to have the things we need here in case we can't go anywhere or someone is sick ect. We are using our books over for each child with the exception of math and handwriting. I'm going to look into what they might be able to get though because there might be something we could use!! I'm just afraid of depending on it kwim? Thanks for the info
> 
> Oh and I think you'd do just perfect as a teacher for your dc


sorry, sometimes I mention things folks have already thought of...Its one of my faults..but in the off chance someone hasnt thought of it, it makes me want to mention. As for teaching my boys. Im so fortunate to be able to teach them how to cook, do laundry (even by hand), animal husbandry and taking care of themselves (for when they are grown). Dh teaches them carpentry, home repairs, automotive and how to maintain a home. I have never been good at calculus and chemistry, although I conider myself a student of history (enjoying and learning). I do applaud those that can do all of the things I cant (bear in mind I also have a FT job)


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh no! I am really glad you mentioned it! Sometimes I forget about the library as a resource. I hope I didn't sound like a jerk. My mind isn't all there right now. My 6 month old has a lump on the left side of her chest under the skin and it's got me freaking out add that to the lack of sleep and well, I may not be comminicating very clearly. (even worse than normal lol) 

Well see! You and dh are already great teachers to your dc!! I wish my parents would have done so much like you are. 

Oh and I certainly can't do calculus! Have never even tried it. My dh is wonderful at math. I stink at it! So far my boys are passing me up in math ability in some areas and I have no doubt that unless I start studying real hard I'll be left in the dust totally LOL!

Thanks for being a frien BBiz  

Sorry I am way OT op


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

In Oklahoma starting in April, the food stamps are distributed on the 1st, 5th and 10th of the month because it was putting a strain on the grocery stores here. It goes by the number on the card as to when you get your refill. There was grumbling, but I appreciated it since I have to shop sometimes during those first 3 days.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

mpillow said:


> The gov't could do the angel food ministry pkgs and save a ton of money...and yes they do have microwave meals for those that are limited.
> 
> the basic family of 4 pkg at angel food feeds a family of 4 for a week for $35 the fresh fruit and veg is $22 add in the pantry stocker pkg $21 = $78 a week times 4 for a month EQUALS $312 for a family of 4 plus WIC if the kids are little
> 
> Right now individuals get $200 a month FS, if Angel food is the standard they would get $78.....a huge savings in tax dollars.


ARGH! Thank you! I had completely forgotten about the angel food ministries!


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Love that video! Those goats are like puppies!


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

The link won't work any more.:grump:

ETA: FOUND ONE THAT DOES: http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/dpp/new...y-Food-Stamp-Snafu-Angers-Many-20110810-am-sd


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

I hate to say it, but none of the people shown in the video looked malnourished at all. They do not look as though they had missed a meal ever. I saw alot of nice clothes - didn't see anyone in tattered rags. I cannot see how any one can have NO FOOD to feed their children because the morning they are due to get their food stamps they're unavailable. What are they doing with the food stamps or the food that they literally have nothing left? To have not even a slice of bread or the ingredients for pancakes to feed their children to me is incomprehensible. What is going to happen to these people if/when TSHTF? The level of anger I saw in the video would frighten and seriously alarm me if I still lived in the city. These people strike me as though they would literally kill someone for a peanut butter sandwich within a day or two of supplies not being available. Pretty scary to be a city dweller with this entitlement mentality so prevalent.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been that poor FP, where I didn't have ANYTHING to eat. When I was a kid we were often so poor that I couldn't find even flour in the pantry. Not even a can of greenbeans. Thing is, I'd never then, nor now, demand people owed me food. I just went without, or went out and caught something, foraged, whatever I needed to do to feed MYSELF.

I agree with you, the people in that vid are 24 hours away from looting and killing in the streets. Which is why I moved very far away.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

InvalidID said:


> I agree with you, the people in that vid are 24 hours away from looting and killing in the streets. *Which is why I moved very far away.*


Me too. After I saw the way food and fuel disappeared on 9/11, I did not want to be in a city environment again.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Living within a two-day walk from Atlanta terrifies me on a daily basis.

Notice those people hadn't had food since THAT MORNING, MAYBE the night before, and they were beating on the windows of the stamp office. They're WELL FED. So much for 9 meals from anarchy, they miss lunch, and it's the end of the world for them.

...I need more ammo.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

BoldViolet said:


> Living within a two-day walk from Atlanta terrifies me on a daily basis.
> 
> Notice those people hadn't had food since THAT MORNING, MAYBE the night before, and they were beating on the windows of the stamp office. They're WELL FED. So much for 9 meals from anarchy, they miss lunch, and it's the end of the world for them.
> 
> *...I need more ammo.*


And someplace to bug out to. I think the big cities are gonna get UGLY really fast.


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Forlane, do you mean that she spends her fs money and then you and the rest of the family buy the rest of her groceries for the month? Does she live with you? Whoa, Nellie! I think I'd be nipping that in the bud, if this is the case. Just sayin'....:shrug:


Yes, It's a multi generational household. MIL, SIL, Wife and I. 

SIL gets SSI and Foodstamps. She spends the SSI on ciggarettes and Marijuana and the foodstamps on Rockstar energy drinks, pork rinds and papa murphy's pizza.

We get FoodStamps because I was recently laid off due to a work injury. Our $200 pays for groceries for the house. MIL purchases groceries (frozen junk food) for the SIL because she refuses to eat anything we make.

Trust me I have tried help MIL lay down her foot, but it ends up in huge drawn out fights that only upsets everyone and accomplishes nothing, mostly in part because SIL is so doped up all of the time she doesn't care about anything, its really a sad situation.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

forlane - you need to find a new place to live away from MIL and SIL - obviously since they are related by blood your chances of getting MIL to kick SIL out are slim - that's what really needs to happen - since I don't think it will it's why I'm saying you need to find a new place to live.

Bad situation for you IMO.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

mpillow said:


> The thing is lots of folks are gonna whine and complain about being restricted to the Angel Food menu


Our church did the angel food thing for a while. It was mainly carb loaded crap. We never bought it because it just looked like it wasn't worth what they were selling it for, but we did help give out the items each month. The consumers could also buy extra meat packages and things if they purchased a basic box.

Now, I do have to say that I always suspected that the Pastor of the church withheld some things to keep for the church's own freezers for summer camp. I know we had freezers full of chicken strips from angel food that we used for summer camps for the kids. They also had a lot of pork that we used for summer camps that came from angel food. I don't know for sure if the church was allowed to keep it, or if they just did keep it, so I can't say for sure how it came to be. I know we didn't buy it specifically, but it may have been "gifts" from Angel Food? I wasn't privy to that information. But I did wonder about how we got all that food for summer camp and if it was actually supposed to be in the boxes going out to people. I know that is a horrible thing to wonder about, but it really did cross my mind because those boxes going out to the angel food buyers seemed to not be worth $25 to me.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Forlane said:


> $5.7billion a year savings plus providing jobs to the people at Angel Food Ministries.


I thought that was all volunteer? We all volunteered at the church to help out? Maybe a few of the higher up people in the organization are paid?


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Have you looked at the AFM menus lately? It's totally different than it used to be. My mom likes the individually packaged meals for seniors and they work out a bit cheaper than the grocery. 

This program has helped alot of people and being able to get fruit and meat boxes without having to buy the main one is a good thing too. A lot of senior citizens and disabled use the program here.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

farmerpat said:


> And someplace to bug out to. I think the big cities are gonna get UGLY really fast.


I know it. We're working on it. We're looking at Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, and the Dakotas, but we're a couple years off from that, unfortunately.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> I didn't watch the video, but if I'm reading the comments right, folks complained about a 1 day delay in receiving food stamps, and said they couldn't feed their children? I've said for years that the food stamp program needs to be more like the WIC program where only certain foods can be purchased. When they issued paper stamps, that would have been almost impossible, but with computers, it would be very easy. If I were running the program, I'd allot a certain percentage to staples/ basics (beans, rice, meat, dairy), a certain percentage to vegetables and fruit, and a small percentage (maybe 10%) to prepared convenience/ processed foods. No sodas, no candy, no chips.
> 
> Case in point: I was behind someone checking out of Dollar General a few weeks ago and she had a full cart of those microwavable pasta meals -- the kind that come in individual serving "cups". $1.00 each. I think she got 50. For that amount of $$ she could have purchased enough real food to feed 4X that amount and with better nutrients to boot. Or even bought the cans which were $1.29 for double the amount that comes in those little cups.



Maybe we should model our welfare system the way we dole out Third World assistance?

Each welfare recipient would get monthly something like:
- One 10 lb. Bag of rice
- One 10 lb. bag of beans
- Bottle of cooking oil
- Box of powdered milk
- Salt, pepper and sugar ration
- Choice of canned beef, chicken, or pork depending on religious restrictions (one case of 12 #10 cans)
- One 5 pound bag of flour
- 3 jars of peanut butter
- One 3 pound block of butter
- Three 3 pound cans of oatmeal or cream of rice cereal
- One 1 pound can of powdered eggs
- A large bottle of multi-vitamins
- One 5 pound box of pasta
- Case of assorted canned vegetables
- One 5 pound block of cheese
- One 3 pound bag of hard candies

That should support a small family til they get back on their feet. It would probably cost the government a fraction of what is given out as food stamps/cards. I can see living on that quite well. But with my caviar tastes, I'd be inclinded to get back to a working a six figure job real soon!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Who remembers the famous picture of men standing in line for bread and maybe thinned soup during the Depression?

I think that FS recipients need to be taken down off their high horses...Angel Food does include some processed foods but I be willing to wager that MOST FS recipients are buying worse crap with their inflated food budgets....

I despise the attitude "I, ME, MY deserve to eat XYZ" even if it means bankrupting our country...one bad apple spoils the bunch...


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

SCRancher said:


> forlane - you need to find a new place to live away from MIL and SIL - obviously since they are related by blood your chances of getting MIL to kick SIL out are slim - that's what really needs to happen - since I don't think it will it's why I'm saying you need to find a new place to live.
> 
> Bad situation for you IMO.


Unfortunately the job situation here in California isn't the greatest, saving money works until something like a big car repair or a sudden job downsizing of hours/lay off.

Maybe some day I will get lucky and someone will offer us a chance to work on their homestead in trade for roof overhead and food on the table.



mekasmom said:


> I thought that was all volunteer? We all volunteered at the church to help out? Maybe a few of the higher up people in the organization are paid?


Ah, I wasn't aware they were a volunteer organization. I was just assuming they were a "for profit" company.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The video has been pulled, so I was unable to watch it, but from the comments here I have the general idea of what happened. I like the way the British PM spoke about the riots in England. Those that cause problems will have their entitlements pulled. He said that they had a nation of brats, basically. I believe we're in the same situation and when the gravy train is gone, people better be ready to bunker down, cause it's going to be bad.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

_Maybe some day I will get lucky and someone will offer us a chance to work on their homestead in trade for roof overhead and food on the table._

My brother cleaned my barn out for a side of pig and 100# of potatoes a few years back...


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Forlane said:


> Unfortunately the job situation here in California isn't the greatest, saving money works until something like a big car repair or a sudden job downsizing of hours/lay off.
> 
> Maybe some day I will get lucky and someone will offer us a chance to work on their homestead in trade for roof overhead and food on the table.
> 
> ...


Well, you could always volunteer your skills and experience with the Peace Corp in exchange for a minor stipend and a roof and board.

If you are under 42 (yes that old now!) you can still join the military.

As for workfare type setups, I think Mayor Bloomberg of NYC got into some trouble a few years ago when he took homeless people, put them in overalls and made them pick up trash in exchange for food and shelter. There was some kind of outrage over that - some called it slave labor.

I'd always thought it would be a novel idea for a corporation to offer barracks style housing, cafeteria food, medical plan and a savings plan for those who wanted to work and learn skills. But I think some might again call that slave labor and argue that they need to be paid a minimum wage. Some might also call it a form of socialism.

But I think there are some who would be willing to work under those circumstances and become drones to ensure their families are provided for.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I just wanted to add about the Angel Food Ministries thing. 

I have purchased the "box" and specials several times, but not lately. I suppose I have gotten a much better storage level built up and I just don't purchase food that frequently.

Anyway.. the best thing about it to me was: every purchase of a box for the $35 whatever it is now, puts a dollar or two into a fund that purchases a box to give someone who is deserving. Well, hopefully deserving. You know how those things go.. but I'd rather trust them to determine deserving than the gov for sure!

So regardless of how much necessity is involved in getting a pretty good bargain, you're helping someone.

I'm gonna look back at it since I don't think I've seen the new menu changes, etc. I've even noticed they've sent a couple mass call phone messages to try to spark interest.

Shame on me. If we don't support some of these programs, they end up going away.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I think this is utterly rediculous. The women were pathetic, and while we are working hard on finding a job, we are still on fs, but you know what? we have been blessed to be able to put back months of food. I do not allow picky eating, and am even converting my "processed foods only" husband. Basically, I am cooking, so I shop. You eat what I cook or you find somewhere else to eat. The kids don't get a choice except on their birthdays. Now, I didn't know how to cook ANYTHING four years ago. Even a couple. But learning how from some old cookbooks I have has gone a long ways toward feeding us. As soon as we can get a coop put on my mom's place for about twenty chickens, we won't be buying eggs anymore, which, other than beans, make up the bulk of our protien intake. We go through at least five dozen a month...but not too much meat, ect. A lot of what we buy is also milk product, adn if we can swing a cow (my dream) or a few goats, we will have almost nothing left to pay for. A good garden and some canning supplies and we will be down to only buying coffee, sugar, and flour, really....

Of course, the problem is setting up the place for the animals and finding a job so we can pay for feed, or grow our own. My mom has already told us we are more than welcome to put some animals on her place, in exchange for some rent/barter. 

The thing is, you can easily make cream soups at home, french fries, anything you could want from the store you could make yourself, pretty much. We buy great big bags of stuff and I try to plan menus around what I could make if I were only raising my own food. We usually have plenty extra and have been building a stockpile up for cushion...I don't want to raise my kids on the dole and think it is silly to have to depend on it...if you do, you are at the mercy of others to feed your family. 

My mom recently told me she will take me out for a walkabout and show me the edibles here, as she grew up in the area. I can't wait for that! I think being able to gather food is a very important skill to have. Why not? you could add to your diet for free. 

But then, I am also the one who collect sheets for possible future uses, always accept clothes cause the little ones will someday use them, finds great deals on items and stocks up as much as I can. What can I say? I am my gramma's granddaughter....I got it from the best. 

No one really realized she was a prepper, but when she passed away we found buckets full of beans, spices, ect....

Maybe brains are inherited.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

*Good for you Shara...!*

When there is a bountiful harvest we always share....food or knowledge.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I saw what the problem was, they had to stand in line for 6 hours to get it straightened out. That was 2 hours shy of looking like work. :banana:


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Another thing I thought about, since I have bene on fs, I have been able to help out others. My MIL, for instance, is disabled and cannot cook like she would like, she has so many phisical issues it is insane, so she cannot stand and cook, ect. She really does need easier things to make, and has dietary restrictions, ect, although she recently found out she is no longer diabetic, which is a huge blessing. At any rate, last time we went to visit her, I was able to go through my food and shop for her...I brought her a two week supply of water in those containers you get from the store and a month supply of food to get her ahead. I am still working on gathering alternative ways for her to cook, we are severely limited on cash, so this is a hard deal, but at least she has SOMETHING....lots and lots of canned goods she can eat cold if nothing else. 

I have been able to do things like that for many people because of being frugal, and also buy treats and snacks. I dont get how people can go hungry here in America.....I did, and never will again, because it opened my eyes to what is needed. I look at my little ones and will never have nothing to offer them, even if it is weeds and beans and rice. Coupons don't usually come up for things I buy, but if folks wanted to, there are many ways to provide for little ones that don't include prepakaged stuff. 

And I hear again and again that processed foods are cheaper....baloney. Your body eats until it's basic nutritional requirements are met. Buy the cheapest, real foods you can, and you can make good food for very cheap. never have to go hungry and not have to worry about malnutrition, at least today. Learn the edibles in your area, and how to cook them, and you are set...even if you have no way to feed your family other than that, and even if you never get quite full, most places you can fill up on very little. This month I am going out with the little ones (all that I can find) and am cooking grasshoppers as the protien for dinner. Crawdads, mussels, certain plants are very high inprotien. Snakes, ect. Even ants. And there are ways to make them yummy, once a person gets over the eewww factor. I hope to raise babies that do not feel the need to eat only certain things. And think about it...at least in the summer, who is gonna be competing for the grasshopper supply?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Shara you need to get some comfrey starts. 
Good bunny food, has medicinal purposes, can be eaten by people in moderation...also good for lactating animals...my goats eat it.

If you can get a dairy goat...you could always buy a bag of reg. rolled oats and a bag of cornmeal maybe even a gallon of molasses to dress with for a grain mix...I know someone who is on fs and feeds her goats this way...store goat milk is way nasty compared to fresh..she also cuts brush to bring to them while they are tied out...no money for fencing. You can grow cornstalks with pole beans and chop for winter feed.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Sonshine said:


> The video has been pulled, so I was unable to watch it, .


This one worked a little while ago: http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/dpp/new...y-Food-Stamp-Snafu-Angers-Many-20110810-am-sd


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

BillHoo said:


> Maybe we should model our welfare system the way we dole out Third World assistance?
> 
> Each welfare recipient would get monthly something like:
> - One 10 lb. Bag of rice
> ...


I think that's a wonderful idea! It looks like a fine diet to me -- it's what we eat WITHOUT gov't assistance!


----------

